# Hello from France



## JolieRonde (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello all

I'm new in this place , i'm a 42 years woman , i'm french and live in the south of France.
Is is very hard to be a big woman here , as France is known as a symbol of fashion and thin women, we, big girls , are badly considered here.
I apologize for my english which i thought is not as fluent as i want it to be .

I think size acceptance will become more important here in France and i hope it.I'm very happy to see that in the USA it is much more better than here and looking forward to make friends here and to improve my english as well.


----------



## Tad (Apr 15, 2015)

Bienvenue!

(edit: oops, I missed that this was on the BBW board, so I'll be quiet now and let the ladies welcome you)


----------



## agouderia (Apr 15, 2015)

Bonjour Jolie Ronde  bienvenue chez Dims!

Ca va très bien avec lAnglais  ne tinquiète pas ! 

Tu as raison que la France soit encore un des pays avec la plus grande dominance du dictat de la minceur  mais les choses sont en train de changer. Commençant avec lamendement de la loi santé contre les mannequins trop maigres  et on trouve aussi plus dans les médias sur et pour les femmes rondes.

Quand je suis venue en France la première fois pour un échange cours de langue je me sentais gigantesque. Aujourdhui, même avec une dizaine de kilos en plus, japerçois beaucoup des Françaises dune taille pareille.

Bonne participation ici !


----------



## JolieRonde (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Tad, thanks for your message that i had read before you edit, you are right, it is not like thirty years ago but not that different 

Bonsoir Agouderia, merci de ton message ;oui cela change petit à petit mais le poids des regards est encore très lourd, surtout dans le sud sur la Côte d'Azur( là ou je vis) ou tout est question d'apparence ..Il faut être comme les autres et le régime est une religion ici comme le disait une autre personne sur ce forum 
Ceci dit la France est quand même mon pays que j'aime :happy:
Je suis contente d'être ici et lis beaucoup de sujets interessants


----------



## stenzo (May 14, 2015)

allo jolie ronde  , le régime ne devrais pas être une religon


----------



## JolieRonde (May 14, 2015)

Bonsoir,Certes, il ne devrait pas ! Mais il l'est , surtout dès que l'été approche .Ceci dit cela ne me gêne pas que les autres en fassent


----------



## stenzo (May 15, 2015)

moi je viens du québec et le monde jugent beaucoup malheureusement..


----------



## JolieRonde (May 15, 2015)

Ah , oui c'est un peu partout pareil mais je pensais qu'au Canada, et au Québec donc les gens étaient plus ouverts et plus tolérants sur l'apparence.C'est bien dommage


----------



## stenzo (May 16, 2015)

oui tres dommage meme alors je vois que cé partout pareil malheureusement mais courage je suis avec toi


----------



## JolieRonde (May 16, 2015)

Merci.Personnellement je n'ai pas trop de problèmes mais je vois trop de personnes qui en souffrent.


----------



## stenzo (May 22, 2015)

ok je suis daccord avec toi


----------



## Lizsj (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello from portugal


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello JolieRonde,

You are beautiful, and your English is far better than my French . I am glad you have found us! This is a great community of people who are accepting and loving of all sizes. Have a wonderful evening in France. <3


----------



## op user (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Bastille Day.


----------



## JolieRonde (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you guys. I didn't saw the 2 last posts  
Thanks for my english and 14 th of July was a nice and hot summer day with beautiful fireworks !


----------



## plump rump lover (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi JolieRonde. I just saw your post. You're gorgeous! Welcome to the board.


----------

